# seaclone skimmer leaking, what sealant?



## alpharalpha (Jan 15, 2009)

It's leaking right where the water goes in the main chamber. I'm sick of messing with o rings etc, and am going to just seal it up. Is there a particular sealant that will really seal it in place forever. I just don't want it to leak anymore. Also, since I've used lubricants even though I've cleaned it it is still a little slick so I'm thinking cheap silicone will break the seal eventually because that hob thing moves around. I tried it once already and it moved back and forth and leaked. I am considering some kind of glue adhesive that is fish safe (or I may even run a piece of pvc into that opening and clamp my sump pump to it eliminating that hop mess. Thanks!


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure normal aquarium silicone will work. You can get it at walmart for about $5 a tube. Before you apply it, it has to be dry and you'll have to get the lubricant off.


----------

